# Breeders in or near San Diego



## Als (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for a reputable breeder in or near San Diego, if anyone knows one I would be greatly appreciative. Looking for a good family dog, not looking to show or breed, just to have from day one till the end of his time. Got two boys that loved our last dog and lots have changed since I bought him 9 years ago, but we enjoyed his company till his last day.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What is your price range?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

What lines?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

How about Grunenfeld? Their dogs look nice. I also know someone who is very pleased with their West Coast German Shepherd pup.


----------



## Als (Jan 2, 2012)

no more than $1500, we last had a black and tan, great dog but he was from a byb, and I paid $1000 for him in Hawaii in 2003, not much selection there, and not much knowlegde on dogs since he was our first and only dog, very protective we we liked that and good with our boys, but there is so selections in the states, obviously we want a puppy male I looked at grunenfeld and we live probably an hour from that place, but the internet can always look too good to be true, so just want a dog that will live his whole term, my last dog developed mega esophogus or something like that, was so hard to feed him and he started dropping weight like crazy, until he eventually stopped eating and alway throwing up, they told us it was genetics, i don't want to through that again, it has been so hard on our family since his passing, a few days ago


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure if this place is near you...but they are located in Corona. 

Certified Dog Trainers & German Shepherd Breeders - Assertive K-9 Training | Thinschmidt German Shepherds

I know of someone who got their puppy from them and are very happy.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Mega-e is a horrible disease and it is genetic. Good luck in your search and we're looking forward to seeing pics of your puppy once you pick him.


----------



## Als (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll take a look


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know how close this breeder is to you, but you could take a look at her website.
I have a dog from her, and have had personal experience with a couple more.....so I can (in good faith) totally recommend her and her dogs.

www.justk9s.com


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thinschmidt German Shepherds and Lundborg Land German Shepherds have very nice dogs, I've trained with Thinschmidt and had a dog from Lundborg Land and was very happy, they breed WGSL dogs and both show .


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just thought I'd throw this out there for you. There is a wonderful GSD rescue in San Diego. I have a friend who volunteers there and they have some great dogs there. And on occasion puppies as well.

I know you're asking for breeders, but just figured I'd give you another option in case you might be interested in rescuing a great dog.

Welcome to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue of San Diego | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego

Here is a beautiful dog name Louie. That's my friend Art in the pictures with him.
http://www.coastalgsrsd.org/node/1633


----------



## Als (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input, called thinschmidt imports are $4500+ and I believe I saw their pups for $2000+ the website looks good, called lundborg no answer will check back later, is puppies costing this much for a good quality german shepherd, I get it that its 2012 and if thats how much they cost then so be it, I don't want to go to cheap and get hosed at the end.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Als said:


> Thanks for the input, called thinschmidt imports are $4500+ and I believe I saw their pups for $2000+ the website looks good, called lundborg no answer will check back later, is puppies costing this much for a good quality german shepherd, I get it that its 2012 and if thats how much they cost then so be it, I don't want to go to cheap and get hosed at the end.


Depends on the bloodlines. The black/red showline dogs run around $2000 and up for puppies. Working lines go for $1200-$1800ish on average.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have two Grunenfelds who I am happy with (she is in E. County). You could also try Bellington (I believe they are in N. County somewhere). I have met people who were happy with their Bellington dogs, although I did not know their dogs really well myself. I think Adelhertz is in N. County as well, but I have never met them or their dogs before.

ETA: I don't check this board often, so if you have any questions, please PM me.


----------

